

The Electricity-Generating Bicycle Desk That Would Power the World - dctoedt
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/01/the-electricity-generating-bicycle-desk-that-would-power-the-world/282692/

======
ZeroGravitas
Low Tech Magazine suggests these aren't viable if you generate electricity
rather than use the power directly:

[http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2011/05/bike-powered-
electric...](http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2011/05/bike-powered-electricity-
generators.html#more)

Though they avoid the many extra issues that you run into if you built it
round an actual bike.

------
pge
I once saw a cast iron pedal powered jigsaw built in the early part of the
20th century (the heyday of mechanical machines!), and the idea has stuck with
me ever since. I've tried to hack together a pedal generator with an old bike
frame, but to be done right, it needs to be built from scratch by someone who
can weld, like these guys did. I'm impressed and tempted.

